# Merry Christmas & Happy Holiday! !



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That second one certainly got a laugh from me. Sort of brightened up a day that has been a mess.

Happy, happy to your and yours.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Omg lmao that is too funny


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know, she's got a fertile imagination for stuff like that.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

CHUCKY! Hahahaha!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas- only a few more hours to go!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------

